# *RESOLVED* Death Row Appeal for Monty - SF Bay Area



## osprey (Nov 6, 2007)

*Monty needs our help!*







This is an appeal from The Rabbit Haven in Scotts Valley, CA on behalf of Monty, a bunny at a high kill shelter who's time is almost up.

Monty has been at the shelter for too long, and he is starting to display behavioral problems. They want to put him down this week, and we are trying to get hm out. You can find out more about his situation on our website at http://therabbithaven.org/MontyAppeal_110607.html


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 6, 2007)

That place is a lil too high-kill for my liking :grumpy:

No offence to anyone intended. Hope Monty finds a forever home


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 6, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh he is beautiful. I wish I was closer.


----------



## Greta (Nov 6, 2007)

Ohh, what a beauty... poor baby. I don't really have space for any more furkids right now, but maybe we can make it work... at least to foster.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh he is beautiful. I wish I was closer.


So do I. I held a few dutch rabbits at the show and I fell in love with them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh no! Poor baby. I wish I were closer, too... I hope someone can get him or Greta can foster him! I just had a crazy idea of Greta fostering him and then me picking him up when I go to Washington for Christmas and taking him home to Alaska. Too bad that's not feasible. Is there anything I can do to help him?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish I somehow had space for one foster at a time!

_
*reminds herself that someday she will own her own house.....*someday**_


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2007)

I contacted Heather, the director of the shelter Monty is at now. I asked about transport and she said they could arrange a flight, so I then asked if she would be paying for the flight.

I will let you know more once I get an email back from Heather.


Monty's story was really touching and he doesn't deserve death. If they are willing to pay for the flight, then someone PLEASE consider fostering him....even if you live on the east coast!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, gosh... I just read his story on rabbit haven! I so wish I could take him. Not just foster, but adopt. How could he get to Alaska, though? I wish I lived closer and we lived somewhere bigger. I hope someone can take him in!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 7, 2007)

If someone can give Monty a home, I will donate the airfare if other transportation is not available. That poor boy deserves a loving home!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2007)

Good news for Monty! I got an email back from Heather this morning.....


_"great news Monty found a home late tonight -so he is going to his forever home tomrrow ! Yea!!! We found the adopter though our post.s You are such a dear- Love form Auntie and Monty _ _the rabbit haven"


YAAAAY :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:! 
_


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope he's going to an experienced rabbit owner. He needs special care and a lot of patience.


----------



## osprey (Nov 7, 2007)

Heather sent me email late last night saying that Monty will get out today. I should have a followup posting later today.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2007)

*osprey wrote: *


> Heather sent me email late last night saying that Monty will get out today. I should have a followup posting later today.



Keep us updated, I would love to know how Monty is doing!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay for Monty!! I hope his owner joins this forum...


----------



## osprey (Nov 8, 2007)

Monty was adopted yesterday! He was rescued from the shelter and then taken to his forever home. You can read about it on The Rabbit Haven's website here: http://therabbithaven.org/MontyAppeal_110607.html


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, that's so sweet that he's enjoying nose rubs already! Way to go, little guy! I feel happy :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome!!! Monty deserves nothing but the best. I hope lives the life of a little prince.


----------

